# CAI with super charger



## Tyler Jenkins (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum so I am sorry if this topic has been talked about already. I recently bought a 2005 supercharged gto. The cold air intake the previous owner installed is a Hendrix Engineering unit. I am not a fan of the filter being down in the driver side wheel well and would like something under the hood on the driver side like a lingenfelter unit. My main concern is that I have a close clearance with my CAI now and the belt that spins the shaft for my rear pulleys on the super charger. Does anyone else have a super charger and what cold air intake are you running? Thank you!


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

I have the lingerfilter CAI with my Maggie 112 supercharger.


----------

